# leaking JBL cristalprofi



## toadass (9 Nov 2013)

Hi guys, I have been out of the planted tank scene for around 8 months. (Pregnant other half and a baby boy). I give my ADA 60p a full going over as nothing had been touched for months. Filled up after a good scrub and clean of everything. I now have a leak coming from my filter where the fastner clips are. This was fine until I give it a clean. Can anybody tell me what they think this could be? A seal or something???
Thanks guys


----------



## sa80mark (9 Nov 2013)

Chances are the seal has perished


----------



## toadass (9 Nov 2013)

Ye thinking it might be, I have ordered a pump head gasket and see what happens.  Although it wont be here fir a few days


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

Have you checked the seal is seated properly mate, I had a twisted rubber seal on a cristalprofi causing it to leak.


----------



## LancsRick (9 Nov 2013)

Two things I'd check here:

1) On the Cristalprofi's, if you don't have the media baskets in perfectly level (with handles flat) then the clamps will still lock, but it won't be watertight. Try resetting all the baskets.
2) Seal as mentioned above.


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2013)

LancsRick said:


> Two things I'd check here:
> 
> 1) On the Cristalprofi's, if you don't have the media baskets in perfectly level (with handles flat) then the clamps will still lock, but it won't be watertight. Try resetting all the baskets.
> 2) Seal as mentioned above.


Or if its only a very light drip it could be water trapped in one of the clips from cleaning it thats dripping down the side of the filter unless its instantly back as soon as you wipe it

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toadass (10 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys, touch wood it was ok this morning. But im away for the day and overnight so paranoid what I might go home to. I haven't checked the baskets, I shall order a new seal anyway, too scared to touch it this morning incase it started dripping again.


----------

